
It's Hard to Forego Efficiency - craigkerstiens
https://rauchg.com/2017/its-hard-to-forego-efficiency
======
DrScump
[http://grammarist.com/usage/forego-
forgo/](http://grammarist.com/usage/forego-forgo/)

